# The 7 levels of intelligence



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

The seventh level of intelligence is the highest level which is the level of Infinite Intelligence. It is the level of God or All-That-Is. It is being all knowing. Infinite Intelligence is the highest, it is the all, and at the same time it is you and I. It occupies all levels. From that level, there is no comparison with higher or lower because All-Is-One. Humans and all other conscious beings can evolve more and more towards becoming All Knowing or Infinite Intelligence. It is to return to oneness, to God.

The first level of intelligence is the level of being smart. People who are smart are those that know certain things that enable them to use their energy effectively to accomplish certain things that they want or are beneficial to them. The first criteria of knowing whether you are smart or not is that: if you have to ask the question, chances are you aren’t. Smart people know and acknowledge that they are smart. Being at this level is already above the vast majority of the common people.

The second level of intelligence is the level of being intelligent. There is a difference between being smart and being intelligent. Being smart means you just know certain things to act successfully. Being intelligent means you actually seek to understand what you know and the way things work. The thinking pattern is at a different level. An intelligent person questions, inquires and enquires. There is a quality of “brightness” and “sharpness” to their mind or thinking.

The third level of intelligence is the level of being super smart. When a person is super smart, they are much more powerful than everyone else who is smart or intelligent. Super smart people obtain peak positions in this world in terms of power, success and wealth. They are the leaders in different fields, or captains of industry. Being super smart is a higher level than being intelligent because intelligence is all about getting results no matter what level it is at, and a super smart person can achieve much more results than all other smart and intelligent people can.

The fourth level of intelligence is the level of being super intelligent. The level of super intelligence is the most powerful level in this dimension of reality called the physical world. One is an Apex Being at this level. Being super intelligent means one’s thinking capability and ability to understand is so high that it supersedes all other levels of intelligence below it. A super smart person is still susceptible to falling into certain traps of falsehood or mind manipulation by masters in this world, but a super intelligent person is more able to withstand this manipulation and rise above it. In other words, their bullshit detector is many times more attuned than a super smart person.

The fifth level of intelligence is the level of being a genius. A genius is someone who is able to think at such a high order that he/she comes up with a unique and original idea that elevates the thinking of humanity to the next level. They are able to come up with insights or eureka moments that have a universal effect. Such people are our greatest inventors, artists, musicians, scientists and philosophers. They inspire others and transform the thinking or paradigm of the worldview in profound ways. No matter which level of intelligence a person predominantly is, everyone has access to the genius level in different degrees.

The sixth level of intelligence is the highest discussable level of intelligence. That is because in the seventh level or infinite intelligence, all are equal and therefore there is nothing to discuss in terms of differences in intelligence within that level and in comparison with any other level. The sixth level of intelligence is the level of being a SUPER GENIUS. It is far higher than the genius level because super genius contains transcendental genius. Genius may understand the highest levels of physics in this realm, but Super Genius understands higher dimension physics and philosophy. A super genius thoughts are transcendent and higher than that of a genius. Within the super genius level, there are many levels ranging from the superhuman, the demi god, the devas, the godlike, the angelic hierarchy from the angel to the principalities, powers, virtues, dominions, thrones and all the way up to the highest levels of the cherub, the seraph and even the seven archangels that stand before that throne of God including Metatron who is the knower of the secrets and the master of the mysteries.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

There is no such thing as all-knowing, because there could be something that you don't know that you don't know, and you can't say there isn't, because you wouldn't know it if there were.


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeezus said:


> There is no such thing as all-knowing, because there could be something that you don't know that you don't know, and you can't say there isn't, because you wouldn't know it if there were.


Ni...intjs know what they know and they know what they don't know


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Bnova said:


> Ni...intjs know what they know and they know what they don't know


----------



## Yellow Submarine (Oct 2, 2014)

Kamehame....Ha!


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

Sounds a little absurd to me. 
I mean let's say we use functions as templates of intelligence.(it can very well be incorrect, but it's close to what we often define as types of intelligence)
-there's analytical intelligence (Ti)
-the ability to use/implement data (Te)
-the ability to see patterns (Ne)
-the ability to see smth out of nothing(Ni) (I honestly have no idea how Ni works other than, "it's a gut feeling")
-we could add the ability to memorise as intelligence, but it's still debatable so let's leave it for now. (Si)
Your system implies that one type of intelligence is superior to another. (which I belive, neuroscientists and the scientific community in general, considers wrong)

And I trace a little bit of which "sum is higher". I'll elaborate:
Let's say we measure each ability on the scale of 1 to 10.
There's person №1 who has:
9 Ti, 3 Te, 6 Ne, 2 Ni = 20
There's person №2 who has:
3 Ti, 3 Te, 9 Ne, 9 Ni = 24
(i know that the whole MBTI says that people prefer 1 Intuition and 1 Thinking function, but I'm not basing this on the theory and just for the sake of this explanation, we'll let it slide)

As you can see, even though overall person №2 is more intelligent(according to our measurement method), person №1 is more "analytical" 
You can't say that one is "more intelligent" in every way, only overall.
I think this again, goes back to one type of intelligence being superior to another. You are putting specific combinations or just types above others.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeezus said:


> There is no such thing as all-knowing, because there could be something that you don't know that you don't know, and you can't say there isn't, because you wouldn't know it if there were.


Shut up, INTP.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Deejaz said:


>


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

lackofmops said:


> Shut up, INTP.


Excuse me? Is this type prejudice I hear?


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Ni as one's dominant perceiving function is the worst card he/she can be dealt, as it's the worst perceiving function. It has the highest possibility of believing bullshit, while NOT having a higher ability to see the "hidden meaning in things".

The Ne-Si axis is far superior to the Ni-Se axis.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

lackofmops said:


> Typical self-righteous INTP.


Typical overly-confident ENTJ. Ew.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> Typical overly-confident ENTJ. Ew.


I know you are, but what am I?
Why are you hitting yourself? Why are you hitting yourself?


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Bnova said:


> The seventh level of intelligence is the highest level which is the level of Infinite Intelligence. It is the level of God or All-That-Is. It is being all knowing. Infinite Intelligence is the highest, it is the all, and at the same time it is you and I. It occupies all levels. From that level, there is no comparison with higher or lower because All-Is-One. Humans and all other conscious beings can evolve more and more towards becoming All Knowing or Infinite Intelligence. It is to return to oneness, to God.
> 
> The first level of intelligence is the level of being smart. People who are smart are those that know certain things that enable them to use their energy effectively to accomplish certain things that they want or are beneficial to them. The first criteria of knowing whether you are smart or not is that: if you have to ask the question, chances are you aren’t. Smart people know and acknowledge that they are smart. Being at this level is already above the vast majority of the common people.
> 
> ...


You've asserted this. Where's your evidence?

Have you come to these conclusions purely by induction?


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

lackofmops said:


> I know you are, but what am I?
> Why are you hitting yourself? Why are you hitting yourself?


Well, apparently after actually looking into cognitive functions I'm actually an INTJ. 
So I am apparently not a self-righteous INTP.

...explain that there?


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

Clyme said:


> You've asserted this. Where's your evidence?
> 
> Have you come to these conclusions purely by induction?


He has no actual logic to explain these assumptions. We shouldn't believe a word he says. Smh.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> He has no actual logic to explain these assumptions. We shouldn't believe a word he says. Smh.


Yes, I know, but here I am asking. It's interesting to me.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

Clyme said:


> Yes, I know, but here I am asking. It's interesting to me.


Ah, I see. It's quite an interesting idea, yes. I'd like to know myself.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> Well, apparently after actually looking into cognitive functions I'm actually an INTJ.
> So I am apparently not a self-righteous INTP.
> 
> ...explain that there?


Self-righteous INTP, self-righteous INTJ. Po-tay-to, po-tah-to.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

lackofmops said:


> Self-righteous INTP, self-righteous INTJ. Po-tay-to, po-tah-to.


Please elaborate on how your extroversion grants you the ability to be less self-righteous. 

YOU ARE AN NT. YOU CANNOT ESCAPE SELF-RIGHTEOUSNESS, MY FRIEND.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> Ah, I see. It's quite an interesting idea, yes. I'd like to know myself.


The potential conversation or more-so interesting, I think. I personally think the whole thing is absolute rubbish, but I'm deeply interested in how one actually makes those conclusions.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

Clyme said:


> The potential conversation or more-so interesting, I think. I personally think the whole thing is absolute rubbish, but I'm deeply interested in how one actually makes those conclusions.


I'm interested to see how Bnova thought of this in the first place, and the potential argument he'll make against it. Mainly I'm interested in how he came up with this in the first place, it's a bit whimsical and odd. 

Also, I would like to add that I approve of your avatar/signature. Cute things are my weakness.


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Clyme said:


> You've asserted this. Where's your evidence?
> 
> Have you come to these conclusions purely by induction?


i forgot where i got this info I just came across it and wondered what you all would think about it


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Clyme said:


> The potential conversation or more-so interesting, I think. I personally think the whole thing is absolute rubbish, but I'm deeply interested in how one actually makes those conclusions.


If you want me to I can possibly find the answer you seeking its gonna take abit of time though probably a full nights work though, i'll only do it if you REALLY want me to


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Bnova said:


> i forgot where i got this info I just came across it and wondered what you all would think about it


Well, I could equally claim that there are indeed 47.5 types of intelligence, and 3 types of wisdom, and 15 types of knowledge (but only 7 types are also types of intelligence), but this doesn't have any weighting unless I can actually demonstrate why it should be understood through this schema. I'd like to know why it should be understood through your proposed schema.



Bnova said:


> If you want me to I can possibly find the answer you seeking its gonna take abit of time though probably a full nights work though, i'll only do it if you REALLY want me to


I _really_ want you to, yes, unless you don't actually believe there are seven levels of intelligence. If you don't believe what you've asserted, then it probably won't be a discussion of any worth.


----------

